# Laptop: WLan-Verbindungsprobleme

## Finswimmer

Hi,

mein Laptop hat in letzter Zeit erhebliche Probleme eine konstante Wlan-Verbindung aufrecht zu erhalten.

Das scheint insbesondere dann zu passieren, wenn höhere Last ist (Rsync, wget).

Der Networkmanager bzw. das KDE Widget bekommt den Verbindungsabbruch nicht mit und ich muss per Hand die Verbindung trennen und neustarten.

In keinen Logs sehe ich was...

Wie kann ich denn am Besten den Fehler finden?

Ich nutze nur stable Programme.

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

```
[   80.526949] wlan0: authenticate with 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (try 1)

[   80.528948] wlan0: authenticated

[   80.528971] wlan0: associate with 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (try 1)

[   80.531751] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[   80.531754] wlan0: associated

[   80.532245] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: FR

[   89.163353] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[   89.163360] ata1: EH complete

[  171.777942] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 by local choice (reason=3)

[  171.790433] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  173.029729] wlan0: authenticate with 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (try 1)

[  173.031692] wlan0: authenticated

[  184.085765] wlan0: authenticate with 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (try 1)

[  184.087717] wlan0: authenticated

[  184.087735] wlan0: associate with 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (try 1)

[  184.090502] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  184.090505] wlan0: associated

[  184.090978] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: FR

[  191.264027] process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

[  304.780371] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 3592 bytes left

[  510.355979] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 by local choice (reason=3)

[  510.366920] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  511.485077] wlan0: authenticate with 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (try 1)

[  511.487957] wlan0: authenticated

[  522.475645] wlan0: authenticate with 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (try 1)

[  522.477852] wlan0: authenticated

[  522.477879] wlan0: associate with 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (try 1)

[  522.480803] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  522.480806] wlan0: associated

[  522.481328] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: FR

[  686.528718] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 by local choice (reason=3)

[  686.547133] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  687.667543] wlan0: authenticate with 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (try 1)

[  687.670645] wlan0: authenticated

[  698.662953] wlan0: authenticate with 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (try 1)

[  698.664943] wlan0: authenticated

[  698.664967] wlan0: associate with 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (try 1)

[  698.668931] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:11:6b:54:6d:b4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  698.668935] wlan0: associated

[  698.669680] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: FR

```

nm-applet hat auch keine Verbesserung gebracht.

Heute abend teste ich mal direkt über /etc/conf.d

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Welchen Treiber benutzt du? Den im Kernel oder madwifi?

Mit madwifi hatte ich seit 2.6.36 massive Probleme. Hab dann auf ath5k umgestellt, jetzt geht wieder alles.

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

ath9k                  71405  0 

ath9k_common            2461  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              259249  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

ist geladen.

Ich bin letztens mit dem Bike auf einer Eisplatte weggerutscht und auch der Lappi hat nen Schlag abbekommen.

Das Problem ist, dass das ganze sehr sporadisch ist.

Eben ging gar nichts. Dann habe ich den Laptop ausgemacht und den Akku rausgenommen und jetzt geht es mit den gleichen Einstellungen.

Oder kann das mit Hibernate zusammenhängen?

So oder so. Es ist total unzufriedenstellend, wenn dauernd die Verbindung weg ist.

Kann man von einem Sony VPECB1Z1E die Wlan-Karte einfach austauschen? Evtl. ist das einen Versuch wert.

Andere Kernel sind auch nicht besser

----------

## musv

Ich hab zwar keine Lösung für dich, aber ich steh Dir mal im Geiste bei.   :Wink: 

Ich hab ein Lenovo S12 per Wlan an einer Fritzbox 7240 im Einsatz. Die Signalqualität ist perfekt. Trotzdem hab ich auch ständig Verbindungsabbrüche. Ich verwende jedoch kein DHCP sondern hab 'ne statische Konfiguration im Einsatz (Paranoia + bessere Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten).

Neustart wlan0:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

ergibt eine Fehlermeldung, dass RFKill nicht ordnungsgemäß ausgeführt werden konnte. 

Einzige Lösung bei Verbindungsabbruch:

```
ifconfig wlan0 down

ifconfig wlan0 up

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

Dann geht's wieder. Allerdings ist bei mir als Treiber der b43 im Einsatz.

Bei meinem früheren Notebook hatte ich ähnliche Probleme. Karte war eine WPC-0300 mit Atheros-Chipsatz. Mit madwifi ging's problemlos. Mit ath5k hatte ich anfangs ebenfalls permanente Abbrüche, nach etlichen Kernelupgrades (ab 2.6.28?) funktionierte es dann problemlos.

Sofern es kein Hardwaredefekt ist, würde ich auf Defizite beim Treiber tippen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ohne jetzt den Tag vor dem Abend zu loben, mit WICD habe ich bis jetzt keine Probleme.

(Ich bin aber auch auf den 35.5 Kernel zurück, da hat der NetworkManager aber auch gezickt)

----------

